# Oriental Pasta Salad (hot, warm, or cold)



## kitchenelf (Oct 23, 2003)

Oriental Pasta Salad (hot, warm, or cold)

1# rotini, cooked
1 bunch broccoli
1 large carrot, sliced
1 small box sliced mushrooms
1 - 1 1/2 C sliced scallions

SAUCE:
2 TBS rice wine vinegar
6 TBS peanut oil
2 tsp fresh grated ginger
1 tsp oyster sauce
2 TBS soy sauce
1 clove garlic, crushed
Chinese hot oil to taste
Szechuan pepper to taste (ground)

Combine all ingredients for sauce. Cut broccoli into flowerets and steam with carrots and mushrooms. Steam just long enough to bring out the color. 

Put scallions in the serving bowl and pour steamed veggies on top. Let set for about 3 minutes. Add cooked rotini and sauce to veggies. Toss well. 

Can grill chicken that has been pounded and dipped in teriyaki sauce or the sauce above; cut into strips or large chunks and serve as a whole meal. Add more carrots, broccoli and mushrooms to help balance out.

I usually make extra sauce just in case. May be served hot or cold. 

Serves about 4 - 6 as entree; about 8 - 10 or more as side dish depending on how many other side dishes.


----------

